# OBD Eleven mod to improve throttle response



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

EDIT - does absolutely nothing - I was duped. Read through the thread, data are there.

Found over in the Golf forums and performed this morning and appears to have worked/changed per the mod.

This changes the throttle to be more linear i.e. feel more like an old-school 1:1 pedal travel to throttle response vs. the stock more progressive feel that is causing folks to think that the Atlas is underpowered b/c they aren't getting on the gas hard enough. Enjoy.

Control unit 44 Steering Assistance
Adaptation

Driving profile switchover

Old value = Incremental, controlled over time
New value = Direct, controlled over threshold value


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## jasonbrenfro (Oct 20, 2018)

Exactly how is this done??? I would love to do this!


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't wait to try this out!

It'll be the first OBD 11 mod i'll do on the car. LOL


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

Can anyone do this with VCDS? I really notice this with our 2.0T, but was thinking it was something due to turbo. Seems like 10% pedal is 10% throttle, 25% is 50% throttle. Makes me feel like I'm just learning to drive sometimes when it really gets the boost up and rocks the car to the back.


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

I made the change last night and drove it shortly after and this morning with my commute. The change for me isn't dramatic - maybe I notice more of a direct "gas-pedal to acceleration" experience but nothing that makes me say "oh wow." I have an SEL Premium, so acceleration seemed fine - there were times it felt sluggish, but I just pushed more on the pedal. Could be that now I don't have to press as hard, but like I said it doesn't seem that dramatic.

I'm curious if others can chime in and post their experiences on this change.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

kkress said:


> Can anyone do this with VCDS? I really notice this with our 2.0T, but was thinking it was something due to turbo. Seems like 10% pedal is 10% throttle, 25% is 50% throttle. Makes me feel like I'm just learning to drive sometimes when it really gets the boost up and rocks the car to the back.


VCDS and OBD Eleven do the same thing...just different interfaces so yes, you can do this with VCDS.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

This is my first time playing with OBD11, so excuse the question: There isn't a way to get into Adaptation without having the PRO version, right?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> This is my first time playing with OBD11, so excuse the question: There isn't a way to get into Adaptation without having the PRO version, right?


I believe that is the case...yes...you want the pro version.


----------



## turbocharge20v (Mar 18, 2003)

Missing Login code - 5 digits code in range 00000-65535 
Anybody know where i can get this code?
Thanks.


----------



## steezemachine (Jul 21, 2015)

dumb question - is going through control unit 44 and choosing the driving profile switchover the same as the under the "apps" in obdeleven for feature named "throttle pedal response"? Or is it different?

thanks.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

steezemachine said:


> dumb question - is going through control unit 44 and choosing the driving profile switchover the same as the under the "apps" in obdeleven for feature named "throttle pedal response"? Or is it different?
> 
> thanks.


It's exactly the same...one costs 10 credits to do it for you (read "macro") or you can just follow the simple directions and do it yourself...either way, same result.


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

turbocharge20v said:


> Missing Login code - 5 digits code in range 00000-65535
> Anybody know where i can get this code?
> Thanks.


The OBDEleven app should provide the code that needs to be entered.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2018)

huntrm said:


> The OBDEleven app should provide the code that needs to be entered.


Obd 11 provides a list of possible codes, none of which worked for me. Atlas SEL.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Code should be 31347

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## msm02eshift (Jul 11, 2018)

I tried 31347 as well as every other number on the list and none of them worked. I'm following this:

Control unit 44 Steering Assistance
Adaptation
Driving profile switchover
Old value = Incremental, controlled over time
New value = Direct, controlled over threshold value

Not working at all. Any ideas?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

msm02eshift said:


> I tried 31347 as well as every other number on the list and none of them worked. I'm following this:
> 
> Control unit 44 Steering Assistance
> Adaptation
> ...


When you go into the control unit, before you go to adaptations, hit security and enter that code...then go back out and into the adaptions and try. I'd post over on the OBDEleven pro forum if it doesn't work to see if anyone can help.


----------



## msm02eshift (Jul 11, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> When you go into the control unit, before you go to adaptations, hit security and enter that code...then go back out and into the adaptions and try. I'd post over on the OBDEleven pro forum if it doesn't work to see if anyone can help.


Great...I'll try that after lunch and get back to you. Thanks for quick reply.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

msm02eshift said:


> Great...I'll try that after lunch and get back to you. Thanks for quick reply.


31347 does not work for me, it seems nothing works in module 44... there are like 20 codes, but none works for me


----------



## msm02eshift (Jul 11, 2018)

Tried it again. Still doesn't work. I'm looking on the ODBEleven pro forums as well. Will post if I figure anything out.



shijmus said:


> 31347 does not work for me, it seems nothing works in module 44... there are like 20 codes, but none works for me


----------



## msm02eshift (Jul 11, 2018)

Figured it out. Security code is 19249. Follow KarstGeo's suggestion of "before you go to adaptations, hit security and enter that code"

Thanks KarstGeo for help and suggesting I search another forum for code.





shijmus said:


> 31347 does not work for me, it seems nothing works in module 44... there are like 20 codes, but none works for me


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

msm02eshift said:


> Figured it out. Security code is 19249. Follow KarstGeo's suggestion of "before you go to adaptations, hit security and enter that code"
> 
> Thanks KarstGeo for help and suggesting I search another forum for code.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

msm02eshift said:


> Figured it out. Security code is 19249. Follow KarstGeo's suggestion of "before you go to adaptations, hit security and enter that code"
> 
> Thanks KarstGeo for help and suggesting I search another forum for code.


19249 works, thanks
but I don't notice too much difference after changing it


----------



## KurSELPremium (Dec 18, 2017)

So, I just did this change. I Love it!!!!
My wife will hate it.

Before the change, to get max response from engine you would floor the accelerator and wait. The power would build up. 

Now its as expected. Power increases immediately based on pedal position, no delay.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

I changed the setting yesterday and I can't really notice a difference from normal driving.

The only thing that feels different is driving in reverse. I don't even have to accelerate, just going off the break and the car is accelerate much faster than normal.

Did somebody else think the reverse is "faster" now?


----------



## crispycargo (Jan 12, 2010)

rocknfreak said:


> I changed the setting yesterday and I can't really notice a difference from normal driving.
> 
> The only thing that feels different is driving in reverse. I don't even have to accelerate, just going off the break and the car is accelerate much faster than normal.
> 
> Did somebody else think the reverse is "faster" now?


Interesting. I'm picking up my OBD eleven today from the post office, id like to do this mod too. I'll post my thoughts on the results.


----------



## t0ta1 (Jun 19, 2019)

KurSELPremium said:


> So, I just did this change. I Love it!!!!
> My wife will hate it.
> 
> Before the change, to get max response from engine you would floor the accelerator and wait. The power would build up.
> ...


I made this change a few days ago and love it as well. KurSELPremium described it just like I would have.

To expand on it it though, for me it's not like you actually have more power or anything, but the way you get the power is so much better. It definitely, to me, does feel like more usable power since it doesn't have the delay and you don't have to mash the throttle to do anything. Feels like the same total power you would get before, you just don't have to work as hard for it and get the power sooner and more predictably.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I admit I fell for it too...then I spent the time to figure it out. Totally bogus/placebo:

forum.obdeleven.com/thread/6884/direct-throttle-doing-eveyrone-says?page=1&scrollTo=30281

TLDR: It is just changing the rate/speed at which the drive mode changes when you change it. Read my write up in the link...it will make sense. I know I thought it did it too but the mod is not doing anything to the channels that would impact the throttle...only the steering/drive mode ones.


----------



## t0ta1 (Jun 19, 2019)

I read your other post on the OBD forum and I see what you are getting at.

The setting is even in the steering control module.

Though also any monitoring of the throttle as well?

I haven't set it back to Adaptive from Linear or quickly went between the two and tested. Have you?

I don't think it's a placebo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

t0ta1 said:


> I read your other post on the OBD forum and I see what you are getting at.
> 
> The setting is even in the steering control module.
> 
> ...


Yes I've gone back and forth...placebo.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

t0ta1 said:


> I read your other post on the OBD forum and I see what you are getting at.
> 
> The setting is even in the steering control module.
> 
> ...


As I said in the post on the OBDEleven forum - you can see what it's changing, and it just the time at which it takes to switch been modes, that's it. If I did a blind study and changed it randomly and had the driver keep taking it out and then tell me which, there would be zero correlation - if I tell you a change I made adds power, you will feel more power, that's the placebo.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Have any of these theories been proven or debunked through proper parameter data streaming of the two throttle pedal inputs and two throttle position feedback sensors ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> Have any of these theories been proven or debunked through proper parameter data streaming of the two throttle pedal inputs and two throttle position feedback sensors ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen some talk of this but maybe I'll just do it - what are the parameters within the engine control unit 01 that need to be logged? As I've said, I used the live data feature to watch what happened when I made the change and you can clearly see/watch that all it is changing is the time it takes the parameters to change i.e. under "direct", the 2 parameters change at the time. Under "over time" they change in order one after the other. I had pics of these in some other posts I've made. I just think you have to step back and ask yourself - why would throttle input changes be located in the steering control unit?


----------



## LFG (May 30, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> Found over in the Golf forums and performed this morning and appears to have worked/changed per the mod.
> 
> This changes the throttle to be more linear i.e. feel more like an old-school 1:1 pedal travel to throttle response vs. the stock more progressive feel that is causing folks to think that the Atlas is underpowered b/c they aren't getting on the gas hard enough. Enjoy.
> 
> ...


I bought a sprintbooster to achieve this same thing - I think it works great. https://www.sprintbooster.com/


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

LFG said:


> I bought a sprintbooster to achieve this same thing - I think it works great. https://www.sprintbooster.com/


And that's the best way to handle it.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

What did that cost and how well does it work?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

This mod is totally bogus.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...1&share_fid=7951&share_type=t&link_source=app

VCDS/OBDEleven "direct throttle tweak" - it ain't what you think!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

I think we owe it to ourselves and the community to go through the due diligent effort of checking the throttle inputs and outputs with this “mod”. This must be done before anybody claims it does or does not do anything. 

I will be getting VCDS for Christmas so that is my timeline to check into this. But I challenge others are welcome to jump ahead and gather any data they can to really get to the bottom of this. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> I think we owe it to ourselves and the community to go through the due diligent effort of checking the throttle inputs and outputs with this “mod”. This must be done before anybody claims it does or does not do anything.
> 
> I will be getting VCDS for Christmas so that is my timeline to check into this. But I challenge others are welcome to jump ahead and gather any data they can to really get to the bottom of this.
> 
> ...


I say....go for it! It will be interesting to see. I've done my end of it. Funny that I'm the one that started this thread way back b/c I got excited when I saw it over in the Golf forums/communities. But since then, spending a huge amount of time on the VCDS mods, tuning my Golf, etc., it lead me to me want to dive deeper into this one hence the thread/info I collected above. I actually thought about this last night - you would have to measure time/throttle % and graph it. However, the limiting bit is the human factor...how quickly you apply the accelerator. Being me, and my continual argument that placebo is a big part of this, will be that unless a robot is doing it and applying the throttle at the exact same rate for both runs, the person may be subconsciously influencing the data and pushing the pedal through it's travel more quickly for one vs. the other. I'll continue to say - I've already shown the data. If I could figure out how to record my phone screen while I do the test I outline above where you change drive modes (sport/normal/eco) under both the "direct" and "incremental" while monitoring the live data in the steering module for the driving profile switchover - you can see exactly what this mod is changing and it's not the throttle. It is literally the "driving profile switchover"....in the steering module...people want this one to be true so badly and it would be cool. Throttle response can only be modified in the ECU by tuning.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok, I was wrong (I think) above - you can just capture accelerator pedal position and throttle position data and graph them - the rate of push won't matter. I'll collect this today and report back. This should give the answer - either it's 1:1 (what folks want/think they are getting with this mod) or 1: to some other value (I believe that is the default).


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok, here are the data from my quick test. I used OBDEleven. You go to the engine control module and choose charts. Then you add accelerator position and throttle valve position as the data parameters. Vehicle running. Start logging. Rev it up a few times. End. Change to the direct from incremental in the steering module adaptation driving profile switchover, repeat.

It's about what I thought. There is not a 1:1 on either setting. You can see the impact of the rate of my reving in the peaks. I was reving sharper i.e. more jerky/slamming the pedal vs. being more gentle (and why I said in my post above that the human factor could impact the data) during the direct test and slower during the incremental test if that make sense. The bottom line is - they are basically the same. You rev and get a throttle response but it's not a 1:1. I know someone will say that in the direct that the third and fifth peaks look like the ratio is tighter but then look at the fourth peak...it's way lower...just the rate was I was stomping the pedal. I suppose I could repeat and do something much more controlled now that I know what I am doing - x amount of revs spaced y time apart and really try to control the rate at which I push the pedal...but I'm good at this point in terms of what this does which is zero. If someone else wants to spend time, by all means.


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Sweet data Karst! I would be interested in not only the transient data you have but steady state response. Steady state meaning if one were to hold at say 20%, 50%, 75% accelerator position is there a difference in throttle opening? This would highlight if there is a change in a throttle curve somewhere.

From the looks of it there does not seem to be a change in the response but cant tell if your accelerator inputs where jabs or more of a roll in roll out motion. Plus if there is a digital filter somewhere in the control, would be hard to see without getting fancy with your foot. 

Christmas cant come any sooner...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> Sweet data Karst! I would be interested in not only the transient data you have but steady state response. Steady state meaning if one were to hold at say 20%, 50%, 75% accelerator position is there a difference in throttle opening? This would highlight if there is a change in a throttle curve somewhere.
> 
> From the looks of it there does not seem to be a change in the response but cant tell if your accelerator inputs where jabs or more of a roll in roll out motion. Plus if there is a digital filter somewhere in the control, would be hard to see without getting fancy with your foot.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! It's fun to mess with this stuff honestly....I like to try to answer questions with data. Good idea on the steady state data - easy to try. The second run under the direct were more jabs than roll in/out for sure and that's why they look more peaky. I look forward to your data!


----------



## HoustonKurkuma (Apr 14, 2018)

I have SPRINT BOOSTER in my Atlas....Day and Night different, but will set you back around $270. I thinks they offer 30 days return if not happy...……….I didn't return it but bought 2 more for my other vehicles.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

HoustonKurkuma said:


> I have SPRINT BOOSTER in my Atlas....Day and Night different, but will set you back around $270. I thinks they offer 30 days return if not happy...……….I didn't return it but buy 2 more for my other vehicles.


It's the only way to improve throttle response. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## FancyVW (Dec 20, 2019)

Don't listen to the nay-sayers. This tweak absolutely DOES have an effect. It makes the throttle more responsive - doesn't give you more power, but there is more "acceleration per distance throttle push" in the beginning of the pedal, and less later on. I constantly struggled with the pedal before this tweak, it now drives exactly how I want it. 

Before this tweak, I would press the throttle...hey the car's accelerating dangerously slow, push down the pedal more, more, more - whoops, too much, the car downshifted! Ease off...ok now I eased off too much, push it further down...finally it's right. Stop sign, gotta brake and start all over again...neverending frustration.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

FancyVW said:


> Don't listen to the nay-sayers. This tweak absolutely DOES have an effect. It makes the throttle more responsive - doesn't give you more power, but there is more "acceleration per distance throttle push" in the beginning of the pedal, and less later on. I constantly struggled with the pedal before this tweak, it now drives exactly how I want it.
> 
> Before this tweak, I would press the throttle...hey the car's accelerating dangerously slow, push down the pedal more, more, more - whoops, too much, the car downshifted! Ease off...ok now I eased off too much, push it further down...finally it's right. Stop sign, gotta brake and start all over again...neverending frustration.


Until someone provides some logs of the accelerator position vs. throttle position for both like I did showing a difference there is nothing this changes w/r to the throttle sensitivity in the steering module called "driving profile switchover". You are just pushing the pedal more.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

HoustonKurkuma said:


> I have SPRINT BOOSTER in my Atlas....Day and Night different, but will set you back around $270. I thinks they offer 30 days return if not happy...……….I didn't return it but bought 2 more for my other vehicles.


I have the BMS pedal tuner, which is $180. https://burgertuning.com/products/bms-pedal-tuner?variant=17006610186355

I had it on my Tiguan but actually haven't installed it on our recently acquired Atlas. Might have to do so and see how she handles!


----------



## FancyVW (Dec 20, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> Until someone provides some logs of the accelerator position vs. throttle position for both like I did showing a difference there is nothing this changes w/r to the throttle sensitivity in the steering module called "driving profile switchover". You are just pushing the pedal more.


The data (graphs) you posted actually show that there IS an improvement, and support the changes I am feeling in the car. With pretty similar inputs to the throttle (blue line), you get a sharper response from the car (orange line). 

Dissecting your data:


INCREMENTAL
Blue 
(Accelerator position)Orange
(throttle valve position)Peak 132%20%Peak 244%22%Peak 340%25%Peak 447%33%Average40.75%25%

*INCREMENTAL RATIO = 1.63:1 *(40.75 ÷ 25)



DIRECT
Blue 
(Accelerator position)Orange
(throttle valve position)Peak 138%25%Peak 239%30%Peak 346%39%Peak 444%22%Peak 546%32%Average42.6%29.6%
*
















DIRECT RATIO = 1.44:1 *(42.6 ÷ 29.6)


So, 1.63/1.44 = 1.132 --> *13.2% increase in throttle response, on average with "direct" vs. "incremental"* based on this very limited data. :thumbup:


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

FancyVW said:


> The data (graphs) you posted actually show that there IS an improvement, and support the changes I am feeling in the car. With pretty similar inputs to the throttle (blue line), you get a sharper response from the car (orange line).
> 
> Dissecting your data:
> 
> ...


Firstly, I like that you did some data analysis! I really appreciate folks that want to discuss this and use what data we have to have a good discussion.

A few things on this.’

1)	This change changes the rate at which the driving mod changes (if you have them…not all cars do). I’ve shown this in the posts above. I’m not speculating, I literally watched what changed watching the “driving profile switchover” in the live data as I switched between the modes. I guess I can figure out how to record my screen to show what changes.
2)	This is in the steering module. It’s like me saying “Hey, I found a great mod to increase the braking used for the XDS system...it’s in the door module.” This is simply not how VW’s system works. Anything with the throttle response would be in the engine module. Why would VW do that?
3)	You are correct on the data I provided (although man....it's not by much). However, if you look at both, there are examples in each that bolster the other. The 4th peak in the direct graph is way off if this is truly a more 1:1 ratio and the 4th peak in the indirect looks basically like the most of the direct ones. Yes, the third in the direct graph looks like what folks want this to do. Why?...
4)	This is heavily dependent on how hard/quickly you push the pedal – it’s not a set ratio and it’s really hard to do this test and use the same rate of pedal push each time. This is a “fly by wire” system and the rate at which the throttle engages is dependent on how hard you push the pedal. I’ve done a bunch of live data/logging on this and you can watch the % for the accelerator/throttle when you rev it (just sitting in P) and record the data which provides a real-time graph of both (charts) – sharp/hard thrusts give you a more direct relationship where they both follow each other closely (3rd peak in the direct graph) and gentle/easing into the accelerator give a more delayed relationship where the throttle lags behind the accelerator (the 4th peak in the direct graph). Makes sense or the car would be really jumpy. That's what a lot of folks report with the pedal tuners...when you turn it up all the way it's too much.
5)	My hypothesis is that folks read that this changes the throttle. They do the change. They go out and give it more gas than before in their excitement and it boom! They have a more direct feel. Placebo is very real thing and it’s rampant with butt dynos in the car world with lots of modifications.
6)	It would be cool if someone with a pedal tuner could do the same logging to see what that looks like…that would really solidify this discussion.
7)	Lots of these “legendary” VCDS mods are like this…the other one I did a bunch of work on is the “increased traction” mod in the AWD module. I’ve seen folks saying that this “gives you full-time AWD”. Logging shows that it does…zero. Folks see the names of some of the adaptation channels and latch on.
8) If you want more go....just step on the pedal harder. People are being to gentle with the pedal (which may work great in non-VWs) and this is the root of the issue. Be more aggressive and it will be....DIRECT!

I’ll do some more logging to provide some more data…stay tuned and I like the convo! But still….just read 1 and 2….hahahahah


----------



## fitzfaced (May 31, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> Found over in the Golf forums and performed this morning and appears to have worked/changed per the mod.
> 
> This changes the throttle to be more linear i.e. feel more like an old-school 1:1 pedal travel to throttle response vs. the stock more progressive feel that is causing folks to think that the Atlas is underpowered b/c they aren't getting on the gas hard enough. Enjoy.
> 
> ...


what channel is it in module 44?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

fitzfaced said:


> what channel is it in module 44?


The post you quoted from me litterally says "steering assistance"..hahahah

This does nothing BTW - I was duped. Data above.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

KarstGeo said:


> EDIT - does absolutely nothing - I was duped. Read through the thread, data are there.
> 
> Found over in the Golf forums and performed this morning and appears to have worked/changed per the mod.
> 
> ...


Just to report this works on the 21MY as well. Is a drastic difference No not by much. Does it do anything? Yes sort of makes the throttle sharper and I mean by a little bit like 15%. When I did this on my 18 Audi s3 it was a much more noticeable difference and the throttle was way more aggressive. I don’t want to switch to the Audi profile since everyone is saying there are cruise control issues.

Also reporting as I’m messing with adaptations for my21 gauges the R logo works and there’s an option for R line. Albeit it’s the old style R logo but nonetheless it does work and is at the very bottom. I’m trying to see if the VW startup screen can be changed to R etc.

Also XDS interaction works I changed it to strong. There aren’t many apps yet for 21+ MY hopefully OBD11 is working on some as for now it’s trial and error and trying it yourself through adaptations.


----------

